# Amish Dog Food



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

hey you nutrition experts, i have some Amish friends who have informed me that they make their own dog food. i was curious if you could give me some input on the nutrition for me dog. she is a 75 pound APBT who is quite muscular.

Lightning Mix 
Premium Dog Food

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (minimum)...26%
Crude Fat (Minimum).........16%
Crude Fiber (max).............4%
Moisture (Max)..................4%

Ingredients:
Poetry by-product meal, meat meal, broken rice, pasta products, whey, fish meal, animal fat(stabilized with BHA.), beet pup, salt, steamed bone meal, Ferrous Sulfate Zinc Oxide, Choline Chloride, Manganous Oxide, Copper sulfate, Vitamin D supplement, Vitamin A supplement, Vitamin D supplement, Vitamin E supplement, Riboflavin supplement, Biotin, Folic acid, Vitamin B12 supplement and sodium selenite. 

and it recommends the toy dog eat 5 cups a day.

thats all I could get off of the label, but i was curious what you thought. 

Thanks for the input!

-Jaymond


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't feed anything with "by-products" to any animal. Not even fosters.


----------



## Jaymond (Aug 12, 2014)

That seems expensive. ha
just curious, but is that a personal opinion, or do you have something i can read as back up? i have heard that byproduct actually has a higher concentration of protein.
thank for the input!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

I like to know where the ingredients come from, and what they are.

The Truth About Animal By-Products in Dog Food

"And the One Type You Must Never Trust

On the other hand, generic by-product meals do not identify the source of the meat. Instead, they use vague and non-specific names like&#8230;
◾Meat meal
◾Meat and bone meal
◾Meat by-product meal
◾Animal by-product meal

What's more, generic meat meals can also contain&#8230;
◾Road kill
◾Dead zoo animals
◾Dead on arrival poultry
◾Diseased and dying livestock
◾Euthanized pets from animal shelters

Because you can never know the source of the meat used to make generic by-product meals, purchase of pet food products containing them should be avoided."


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

EckoMac said:


> What's more, generic meat meals can also contain&#8230;
> ◾Road kill
> ◾Dead zoo animals
> ◾Dead on arrival poultry
> ...


Damn S., that sound a lot like a Hot Dog to me.


----------



## dads318is (May 30, 2016)

Yikes!   

bmws jeeps tacomas&#128521;


----------

